# Hydrolycus scomberoides



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

_Hydrolycus scomberoides_

heres a handy _Hydrolycus scomberoides_ link
heres another handy _Hydrolycus scomberoides_ link


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

wicked...


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> wicked...


 Brutal.
Looks the the S/A equivalent to Muskie


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

nice one


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Innes said:


> _Hydrolycus scomberoides_
> 
> heres a handy _Hydrolycus scomberoides_ link
> heres another handy _Hydrolycus scomberoides_ link


 a paraya...very nice


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

jeeeez!


----------



## SexyAdonis (Mar 7, 2003)

Thats a sexy fish


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

WHOA!!!







Those are BADASS fangs!!!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

winkyee said:


> piranha45 said:
> 
> 
> > wicked...
> ...


 very nice photo find winkee


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

damn i want one sheesh!!!!


----------

